# Where should we hold the second Scottish detailing Meet



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Any ideas welcome, on Saturday someone suggested an indoor meet, would have to be a big place.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

At the moment im trying to locate somewhere big enough to hold a second one


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

nice one dave keep us all posted hoping its not months away lol


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Hopefully within the next four weeks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Fantasitc, I look forward to it! :thumb: Great, dave! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

wohooo excited


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

David just a thought....Depending on what people want of course, The Fruit Market at Blochairn is not used on a saturday and has a large indoor area would have to be ok.d by the council i would think.


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

David, i could bring my Mk1 Golf for a classic detailing demonstration after the success with the Fabia. LOL.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Make it close to Aberdeen David, what with the rise in road tax and petrol today I might be cycling down!

Dave


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

db_abz said:


> Make it close to Aberdeen David, what with the rise in road tax and petrol today I might be cycling down!
> 
> Dave


Will the PC be ok to use on your bike:lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Glasgow is close to aberdeen,close enough...lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't really mind where, I'm just looking forward to one! :thumb:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Anybody know any farmers about Perth that would lend us his barn...?
I know one at Bannockburn...If you dont ask you dont get:thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah all we need is a big barn preferably on a wind farm to power all the pc s


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

im sure whereever the location ill be there hopefully with the lovely show car


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

We got an interesting wee power converter into the lab today (for use on our radar out in Montserratt where there is no power on the volcano) that cnoverted power from a car battery to mains power with a three pin plug... Must look into that in more detail, might be an interesting thing, not sure how long the car battery would last though...


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

these work well dave ive installed a few into cars for people running games consoles ect, they run fine but adviced engine is running.


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Aldi are selling 720w two stroke portable generators .... wire 3 up to give enough power for a PC :lol:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i had 1 in my focus for the PS2 and thought i would plug the cyclo in and the fuse went


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thought so, the radar drained the battery pretty quick, and its not all that high power (well not as high power as some microwave and mm-wave sources you can get, believe it or not for some very high power sources they used to fire them into a room with no people in, and measure the temperature rise in the room to get the power, and to see the mode of the propagating energy they focussed the radar beam down until the air ionised (like a lightning strike) and glowed - isn't physics fun?!! :devil: )


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

yeah mike that will happen lol, most are rated 700W you can get 1000W but you start going into £100s, not sure what power rating of cyclo is


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Any news on the meet yet? I'd love to pop along and meet you guys and get some porter cable lessons.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Still trying to get a venue


----------



## Bro (Apr 8, 2006)

me and some of the clubvec members might come along to your meet guys if you's dont mind??? Depends on date thou... we got a lot on this year too!!!:car:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

I know it's 6 weeks away but what about trying somthing at Volksfling on May 26/27/28 in Biggar.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Glider said:


> I know it's 6 weeks away but what about trying somthing at Volksfling on May 26/27/28 in Biggar.


I am up for that


----------



## john185k (Mar 14, 2006)

im workin but will get it off all being well


----------



## Alan (Mar 21, 2006)

French Car Show that weekend..

John you should be there in your new bus!!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll be at Volksfling anyway, we have a stand at this event.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had an idea for a venue up nearer aberdeen but i shall be remaining tight lipped on it untill confirmed :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ok ignore that last post as its now fallen through :wall:


----------



## GOGS (Apr 16, 2006)

That's a pity was looking forward going to a local meet.


----------

